# probleme win 7 32  bit nach sp1



## Taares (10. November 2011)

hallo

hab mir heute das sp1 runtergeladen und hab ein paar probleme bekommen

bei youtube kann ich den vollbildbutton nicht anklicken

wenn ich mit alt+tab kurz aus einem spiel gehe flackert der mauszeiger rum und ich kann nichts mehr anklicken

danke im voraus


----------



## Taares (10. November 2011)

wegen youtube das problem ist wie ich feststellte nur bei firefox, ff läßt sich auch nicht schließen.

beim explorer geht alles normal


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2011)

Hast Du schon den PC neu gestartet? Sind ALLE Treiber aktuell, also Board, Sound und Grafik? Firefox auch aktuell?


----------



## Taares (11. November 2011)

treiber alle up to date; ich kann den ff nicht mal mit 'x' schließen; hab auch den neuen adobe flash installiert; es muss irgendwo ein problem mit dem sp1 sein dass der ff nicht verträgt, da beim explorer alles reibungslos geht


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2011)

Hast Du vielleicht aus versehen die 64bit-Version von FF installiert, wenn es da getrennte Versionen gibt?


----------



## Taares (11. November 2011)

nein, daran liegt es nicht, hab gerade festgestellt, dass beim vlc player beim abspielen der videos dass 'vorspulen' auch nicht geht, kann nur mehr den film vom anfang sehen und nicht wie vorher auch mittendrin 
irgendwas hat das sp1 von win 7 verändert


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2011)

Ja klar verändert das SP1 etwas, aber wenn Du danach dann für alles neueste Treiber runtergeladen hast, müsste es an sich problemlos gehen. Vlt mach nochmal ein Windowsupdate und schau, ob es da weitere optionale Updates gibt - vlt ist davon eines nötig?


----------

